# Figure which is line-out



## yossarian6 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi, my first post here, woohoo.

I saved a small tuner from the recycler (Panasonc ST-CH9).
Its just a bookshelf tuner, with a ribbon cable going to the missing amp.

Ribbon cable has 8 wires. I am trying to figure out which pair might work as a line-out into my computer.

What voltages/ohms might I expect for that.
Anybody know where I could find the schematic for this guy (no I dont want to buy a $10 manual) from anybody. Just need the pdf schematic, or, some luck, or your help.

TIA,
Yossarian


----------

